# Introducing Volks Cafe - Blog post



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi all,

As a regular visitor to Volks Cafe I thought I'd blog about it!

Introducing Volks Cafe - Coffee at your place!

Lee


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

an interesting read Lee - this van is extremely worthy of the praise! I would love to say I've seen it in action but just knowing who did the fit-out tells me that it just screams quality.

A lot of people who do these kind of things don't go to the expense of serving quality coffee like Union, I really like that about Volks Cafe!

I personally was going to have a van built and spent a lot of time researching what's involved, so I know that this is certainly not a cheap avenue to go down, but in terms of ongoing costs, it wins over a static location.

Well done Colin and I wish you all the best with it!


----------



## Swifty (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for the kind words and excuse the late response as I have been super busy of late with work and taking the Girlfriend to Oceanfest

Lee has been keeping me on my toes, popping up here and there like the espresso SAS!! kindly offering advice from his wealth of experience. Things haven't been easy operating here in North Devon as can be seen by my other thread but I believe we have now turned a corner.

The conversion by James has been great providing ease and speed of operation making my job so much easier, that combined with quality beans and Chocolate have won me a nice local following of regular caffeine addicts


----------

